

Reading Underground  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/nyregion/06reading.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all

======
yan
This makes me miss NY. One side-effect of moving to practically suburbia is
acquiring the car shackles: I pretty much can't do anything without having to
drive there. Some destinations are accessible by bike, but not many.

~~~
rubymaverick
When I used to drive to/from work I always had an audiobook to listen to.
Sure, you can't read, but there turns out to be plenty of time to listen.

------
darien
I firmly believe that the ebook/kindle market thrives off the possibilty of
replacing books in this enviornment.

~~~
jsm386
I agree that ebooks will eventually take over a large share of the book
market. Wondering though, why do you think ebooks are particularly suited to
subways?

~~~
darien
As the article implies, there are initiatives to install a wireless celluar
network inside the subways of nyc. While the premise of this project is to
allow people to make calls in case of a train emergency, the practical
application will be to allow people to access the internet while riding
trains. As ebooks are cheaper than real books, I imagine many people would be
interested in saving the money if they happen to live in one of the most
expensive cities in the US.

